

Would Samsung ever leave Android? - SlipperySlope
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57455054-94/would-samsung-ever-leave-android/

======
Zigurd
Everyone wants the ability to leave a strong supplier. On top of that,
Samsung's road map for their feature phone OS, Bada, is very likely to point
to a Linux-based OS. So everything Samsung is doing is completely normal.

Ironically, Nokia closing the Meltemi project, which would have created a low-
end Linux-based OS, shows how irrational Nokia's strategy has become in the
cause of leaving no shadow of a doubt that Windows is only way forward that
will be broached by Nokia's leadership.

